
Working at Facebook vs. Google as a S/W Engineer (The TechLead/Patrick Shyu) - diskmuncher
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aXbD6ysQG0
======
diskmuncher
Looks like this guy is on someone's radar now. But before you flag this, I
think what makes his videos hilarious is that like a great comic, while not
telling the 100% true story, there is often some deep truth behind the gag.

